# 50 Sec USB recording module - can I change the speaker?



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey guys I bought 2 of the USB recording modules from Electronics123.com. I like the quality of these, but I fear they will only work on indoor props, as with the ambient sound, fog machines and general noise of halloween in my outdoor graveyard I don't think anyone can hear these when I set them off outside. Can I get a more powerful speaker to hook up and be powered through this board? Is there anyway to hook these to computer speakers? I know next to nothing about speakers, so any help or links to products you can provide would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Self amplified speakers.*

I would start with some self amplified speakers. Not sure if the amp output is to high for input to self amplified speakers, but my guess is that it is not. I an not an audio expert, so perhaps someone that is will chime in. You might also ask the folks at 123electronics. Or get on chat over at DIY. I am sure someone has addressed this before.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I just add a jack wired to the existing speaker connections and then plug in a set of $6 computer speakers from Big Lots. Works fine.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Larger speaker gave better quality but amplified pc speakers were better still


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks guys that worked out great! I headed down to Radio Shack and picked up a female stereo jack w/ solder tabs, cut off the speaker and wired that in, and it is fantastic! Check it out!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I've got a couple of these things and they are great. But dang, none of the one's I received sound anywhere near as good as the one in Halloween Rick's video. The audio always comes out warped and tinny sounding, whether using the factory speaker or powered PC speakers. Never could get one to play a decent wolf howl. Sounded more like a squirrel at a hoe-down.

But that's okay...managed to use it to my advantage. And a $12 a pop...one certainly doesn't expect to get audiophile quality.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try replacing the batteries and see if that improves the sound. Devices like these are sensitive to low power. Which type of file are you loading, .wav or MP3? If a .wav file check the volume setting on your sound card - if it's too high the sound can get scrambled.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Excellent. Thanks. ...batteries...yeah. Shoulda seen that one coming since low power batteries are one of our banes at work. Can't wait to try it, I like these little modules.

I was using .mp3 files. All sounded fine through the PC and MP3 player using the same speakers, but not so good through the sound module. Worked out okay, though...a dog growl that doesn't exactly sound like a dog is still a growl.


----------

